# Maids and their Visa's



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

I'm looking for advice on the hiring of a full time live in maid. We've posted a couple of adverts and have received a deluge of calls and have interviewed a few hopefuls. However, we really could do with some advice on Visa's as we have had a few different scenarios played to us;

Scenario 1; Lady is on husbands visa and is looking for F/T live in position. She states I do not need to sponsor her as she already has her residency. Is this correct? I don't believe this is allowable

Scenario 2; Lady states that she has paid a large sum of money to a 'local' in return for her visa/sponsorship, and he will let her go and find work as a F/T maid for a family on the proviso she pays him a monthly fee out of her wages. I don't think this is allowable either.

Scenario 3; Lady states that she is currently working for a family (12 months) but doesn't like her current job and wants to find alternative employment. She claims to have it agreed with her sponsor who would be willing to transfer her visa. Not sure about this one?

My wife and I are getting a bit fed up now as each one we meet has some other long and convoluted story to tell. Nothing ever seems to be straightforward over here!

Any advice welcome as always........


----------



## Randall (Oct 20, 2008)

*I can help you find a maid*



JunFan said:


> I'm looking for advice on the hiring of a full time live in maid. We've posted a couple of adverts and have received a deluge of calls and have interviewed a few hopefuls. However, we really could do with some advice on Visa's as we have had a few different scenarios played to us;
> 
> Scenario 1; Lady is on husbands visa and is looking for F/T live in position. She states I do not need to sponsor her as she already has her residency. Is this correct? I don't believe this is allowable
> 
> ...



I can assist you in finding a maid. I can see by the replies in red you have done some homework. Kindly call me at 971 050 503 9845 and I can give you some guidence.

Randall


----------

